
Taking Legal Action Against Those Who Abuse Our Platform - aaron695
https://about.fb.com/news/2020/08/taking-legal-action-against-those-who-abuse-our-platform/
======
Nextgrid
> MobiBurn collected user data from Facebook and other social media companies
> by paying app developers to install a malicious Software Development Kit
> (SDK) in their apps.

Can I take legal action too for Facebook's malicious SDK being embedded in
pretty much any mainstream app?

